# Shipping to the United Kingdom advice ...



## Hugo777 (May 28, 2010)

Hello.

Shipping goods to the UK from Thailand for business ... Re-selling.

I'm interested in shipping 1 big cargo container full with goods, to the United Kingdom from Thailand.
I would like to know; cost advice of retaining a container including service charges & vat, etc?
Usual time of shipping from destination to destination?
The fees duty taxes etc arriving in the UK?

Kind regards
U L Galoppini


----------

